# plasma table



## Aukai (Oct 27, 2018)

Certiflat has a plasma table I'm going to add to my garage for the Miller 45XP I bought..


----------



## dlane (Oct 28, 2018)

My manual plasma cutting gets done on the fab/welding table , but I want a blue one similar to this .


----------



## Aukai (Oct 28, 2018)

That would be awesome addition....


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 28, 2018)

That's a perfect size table for plasma projects.
For now I'm thinking small , even an oil drum will be enough for my shop, something like this:


----------



## Aukai (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken that project/art work looks super


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 28, 2018)

Aukai said:


> Ken that project/art work looks super


That's not me, I found it while searching for a home made plasma table, I meant to show the size of the drum I use which is very similar to the picture.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 28, 2018)

OK, sorry...


----------



## Janderso (Nov 1, 2018)

I have several of their products. Outstanding quality! IMHO


----------



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2018)

Well I finally got time to weld the plasma table together, and another flat surface to put things on. I still need to make a catch tray.


----------

